# 8N photos and questions



## Snafflekid (Jun 13, 2013)

I have an inherited 8N. The serial number is written with unusual digits. I added a photo. Also there is a hole in what I assume is the crankcase like a hammer punched a hole. Does this seem intentional?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey there Snafflekid,
Looks like you have a 1951 8N if the serial number is 8N 431285. The numbers are usually hard to read.

The serial number will also have either a diamond or star stamped at both ends. This designated the type of sleeves in the engine. Might not mean much if the engine has been rebuilt at some time or other.

The hole looks like it was pounded into the side of the transmission as an inspection hole ?!? of some sort to get at the clutch, although There should be some cracking in the casting if it was hammered in there!.


----------



## Snafflekid (Jun 13, 2013)

The hole looks like it was cut maybe with a torch, not knocked in. That was a bad description. But the hole had to have been made many years ago. The tractor has ran fine for the 30 years I am familiar with it and I just noticed this. I think it was taped over but the tape is gone now.

Here are some more photos. I might call this "The Painted Lady" considering all the colors I am finding. :-D

Oh, and my uncle told me that my dad got it from the neighbor's wife in 1970 for a song because her husband was found dead on it from a heart attack while baling. So it is haunted too, I guess.


----------



## Snafflekid (Jun 13, 2013)

So the hole is possibly there to look at the clutch plate? I was wondering if it was worth welding shut or just plugging. I would love to give the tractor a restoration. It looks rough but it was parked in a barn most times. I know it has not been run to death and has a lot of life left in the engine. Just finding the time is the problem.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

First off, thanks for turning your pictures around! Secondly, not sure what the hole would be for, but that was my best guess. I'm thinking that it's something that may have been an old farmers short cut to dealing with a lockup of some sort. Maybe someone else on the site can shed some light on it. You should plug it up or at least put a bung in it. Maybe one day when you do a restore, you'll be able to find a housing on ebay or something!


----------



## RetiredLE (Aug 8, 2012)

I would pop in a rubber plug for the time being to keep out the elements and the mice.


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

*Run to Death*

OLD FORDS NEVER DIE, they just get NEW OWNERS....


----------

